# Sony's (DSO) Dynamic Soundstage Organizer anyone know what they adjust?



## rj671j (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi All,

I've been auditioning decks in my 4runner (again ). Anyway, using a Sony CDX-FX7705 and the function on the deck for (DSO) Dynamic Soundstage Organizer really seems to work well in my application (stock locations Seas Excel W18NX matched with Polk tweets and I do have a PPI DCX-730).

So tried the Sony and a few alpine decks (7949, 7987, 9835) and the SOny's DSO really helps my soundstage raise to where it should be. All the other decks, it's too low. I'd really like to stick with the alpine 9835, but am hoping for some help adjusting the DCX-730 to get the same results as what the DSO is doing on the sony deck.

Anyone know how Sony's DSO is changing frequencies or time alignment to raise the sound stage? Suggestions, thoughts, or help?

Thanks,

R


----------



## dantonel (Mar 30, 2010)

I know this is Way Way Way Way Old but Bumpity Bump Bump!!!!!


----------

